# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AVAST и sfc_os.dll - false alarm

## SuperBrat

Avast 4.7.1074.0 с базой от 2007.11.18 находит вирус Win32:Banker-CUU в системном файле sfc_os.dll (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158 )).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

База от 2007.11.18 №2 уже идет без этого ложняка. Обновите антивирусные базы.

----------


## DaimoN

Да была такая тема, что смог вчера разобрать на их форуме, так это то что это лажа разработчиков аваста...Но ведь много людей нажали на кнопку удалить)

----------


## SuperBrat

> Да была такая тема, что смог вчера разобрать на их форуме, так это то что это лажа разработчиков аваста...Но ведь много людей нажали на кнопку удалить)


Для тех кто нажал кнопку удалить:
http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/advice/adv1191.php

----------


## MCB135952

Спасибо SuperBrat!
Ваша информация помагла мне.
Больщое спасибо еще раз!
MCB135952

----------


## SuperBrat

MCB135952, пожалуйста. Но при случае поблагодарите Олега Зайцева, который и написал инструкцию восстановления. Поблагодарить можно нажав кнопку "спасибо".

----------


## Характерная

Признаюсь честно..я одна из тех..кто удалила сей важный файл,и теперь я осталась без принтера ,и как дальше быть не пойму.
Не так хорошо понимаю с полуслова о чем Вы здесь советуете,но как поняла так и сделала,но ошибка все равно осталась,т.к. скопировала файл по всей вероятности не тот, который в точности нужен ,возможно ,модификация другая,скопировала в папку  WinSystem32 и все равно при запуске пишет что не найдет файл файл......
предупреждаю..я компьютерах не ах...,только под четким руководством)))

----------


## SuperBrat

Характерная, пока здесь еще нет сопровождения VIP-клиентов по телефону или Radmin.
Перечитайте инструкцию еще раз, пожалуйста.

----------


## Характерная

> Характерная, пока здесь еще нет сопровождения VIP-клиентов по телефону или Radmin.
> Перечитайте инструкцию еще раз, пожалуйста.


я прочитала...перегружала столько же.. переустанавливала... несколько раз.. ошибка повторялась.
НО!!!!!!!! утро вечера мудренее..это поговорка даже действует на файлы))) вкл утром... и ВСЁ)))) все работает все печатает!!!))
*СПАСИБО!!!!*
P.S. A по -поводу VIP_ консультаций..)))),но мысль отличная))

----------

